# What's Hot on the Gulf Piers Right Now?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

We have the boat in for maintenance, so I figured that I would try my hand at pier fishing before I head back to college. What's biting at either the Navarre or Pensacola Pier? I've heard that there's a pretty consistent King, Spanish and Bobo bite right now. Is there anything else that's maybe seasonal right now that I can try my hand at?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

check out their facebook page.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

the weather to be honest check out northwestfloidapierfishing.com they have 2 reports a day 1 at noon and another at 5pm they cover all gulf piers panama city westward to gulf shores


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I wanted one more day before I head back inland.


----------

